# IE Cache deaktivieren



## Sanix (21. Dez 2006)

Ich habe eine Seite. Dort wird ein Bild geladen, das aus einem Servlet gestreamt wird. Da die Url des Bildes immer gleich ist, nur die ID anders, cacht der IE dieses Bild. Obwohl es dann andere Bilder anzeigen sollte, zeigt er immer das gleiche an.
Ich darf die IE Settings nicht verändern.

Folgendes habe ich bereits ausprobiert:

```
resp.setHeader("Cache-Control", "no-cache");
		resp.setHeader("Pragma", "no-cache");
		resp.setHeader("Cache-Control","no-store");


	<meta http-equiv="Pragma" content="no-cache"></meta>
	<meta http-equiv="Expires" content="-1"></meta>
	<meta http-equiv="Cache-Control" content="no-cache"></meta>
```


Jedoch ohne Erfolg...


----------



## Guest (22. Dez 2006)

Nur eine Vermutung, aber die ganzen Meta-Tags beziehen sich auf die HTML-Seite,
nicht auf verlinkte Bilder. Wenn du Bilder durch ein Servlet schleust, dann setze
"Expires" im Response-Header auf den aktuellen Timestamp.Versuchen
	
	
	
	





```
resp.setContextType("image/jpeg"); 
resp.setDateHeader("Expires", System.currentTimeMillis()); 
...
```
Einen Versuch ist es wert.


----------



## Sanix (22. Dez 2006)

Danke aber leider hat das nicht funktioniert. Ich probiere Mal eine Fake id hinzuzufügen.

```
[img]Servlet?id=10&fakeId=random()[/img]
```


/Edit
Ja so funktionierts. Ist aber schon komisch, dass IE jegliche no-cache Tags ignoriert.


----------



## Guest (23. Dez 2006)

Sanix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke aber leider hat das nicht funktioniert. Ich probiere Mal eine Fake id hinzuzufügen.
> 
> ```
> [img]Servlet?id=10&fakeId=random()[/img]
> ...


Jepp, CGI mit Parametern wird i.d.R. nicht gecached. Sch.. IE was?


----------



## bronks (23. Dez 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Jepp, CGI mit Parametern wird i.d.R. nicht gecached. Sch.. IE was?


Darf ich mal bitte erfahren was in diesem Fall CGI bedeutet?


----------



## Guest (23. Dez 2006)

bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Anonymous hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CGI = Common Gateway Interface
Siehe: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Gateway_Interface


----------



## MatthiasKnorr (10. Jan 2007)

Hi,

das Metatag "Cache-Control" funktioniert natürlich nur, wenn in den Browsereinstellungen "automatisch" für Cache-Control aktiviert wurde. Aber einen Zufallswert oder die aktuelle Zeit in die RequestURL anzufügen funktioniert natürlich auch wunderbar.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------

